
What is the future of the rich world’s housing markets? - tosh
https://www.economist.com/special-report/2020/01/16/what-is-the-future-of-the-rich-worlds-housing-markets
======
tosh
> in 2013-17 Tokyo put up as many houses as the whole of England.

